

Quitting Apps in iOS Can Worsen Battery Life - brokenbeatnik
http://lifehacker.com/quitting-apps-in-ios-actually-worsens-battery-life-1560086834?utm_campaign=socialflow_lifehacker_facebook&utm_source=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
pivo
This is not strictly true. If I forgot to quit my RunKeeper app my battery
will be dead within a few hours. If the app's doing something like using GPS
poorly (which I'd say RunKeeper is) then it's better to force it to quit.

